# Does anyone Keep Pygmy Jerboas?



## sophia_snail

Hi.... I have been thinking about getting a tiny pet for a long time.... but I can't decide what! I am very tempted by havest mice but have just discoved pygmy Jerboas which are seriously cute!

I have never heard anyone mention them on here- does anyone have any experience of keeping them or suggestions for any other tiny mammals I could consider?


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter

I have never found pygmy jerboas for sale here in the UK. 

Harvest mice are easy to care for and would be a good starter 'miniature rodent. Once you've gained some experience you could consider african pygmy mice, dwarf spiny mice, african pygmy dormice or dwarf gerbils as other species on the teeny tiny scale. :2thumb:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA

I have african pygmy dormice,including 3 babies for sale :flrt: Also I think Duprasis are cute as they sleep on their backs:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Pouchie

I usually get ignored on this subject and people go ahead and get them anyway but I always advise against Jerboas.

They are mostly wild caught as they are rarely bred successfully in captivity. Many have to be wild caught before one eventually survives and gets to a pet shop or final pet home.

Speaking as someone who has kept these and tried various pairs, I decided after realising nobody was breeding them or at least the few young that were born were never raised, I gave up keeping them.

There comes a point you have to give on up breeding in captivity and concentrate on in situe conservation. i.e stop taking them from the wild.

I hope you don't think I am trying to preach. It's just if you have the info you can make an informed decision or at least try to hold out for captive bred ones if possible. 

As for Pygmy Jerboas, they are only in Japan anyway so you'd have to look at Lesser, Greater or 4 Toed Jerboas.

As for other small rodents, you wouldn't be disappointed with African Pygmy Dormice or Harvest Mice. They are fascinating and incredibly cute :flrt:


----------



## sophia_snail

Thank you for that Pouchie.... I hadn't realised captive bred ones were so rare- I certainly wouldn't consider supporting the 'wild caught' pet industry in any way.....

Harvest mice are a definate possibility.... I didn't know gerbils came in a pygmy variety.... I always loved having regular gerbils as a child.... so many to choose from.... I think this bit is part of the fun!


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter

Harvest mice are very rewarding animals to keep :2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie

sophia_snail said:


> I didn't know gerbils came in a pygmy variety.... I always loved having regular gerbils as a child.... so many to choose from.... I think this bit is part of the fun!


wow! you are in for a lovely surprise.. there are LOTS of gerbil & jird species available right now

There are Baluchistan Pygmy Gerbils, Shaws Jirds, Libyan Jirds, Bushy Tailed Jirds, Persian Jirds, Tristrams Jirds, Duprasi, Wagners Gerbils, Pallid Gerbils, Sundevalls Jirds - well, why don't you have a look around the EKF exotic rodent forum • View forum - Exotic Rodents :2thumb:


----------



## lozza84

i really want a chinchilla and degus/duprasi/steppe lemmings/apdm but having no luck finding any of those in my area


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA

There is a lovely lady selling Duprasis on here from woking and you can get a courier quite reasonably,I have african pygmy dormice babies :flrt::flrt:


----------



## lozza84

i know you do  how much are couriers roughly ? i love apdm 



TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> There is a lovely lady selling Duprasis on here from woking and you can get a courier quite reasonably,I have african pygmy dormice babies :flrt::flrt:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA

lozza84 said:


> i know you do  how much are couriers roughly ? i love apdm


It depends on distance £25 - £45 average I think :flrt:


----------



## lozza84

ok i shall look into it  do u have any reccomendations x


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA

You could put a post on in the classifieds under couriers classifieds,many couriers will give you a quote staright away


----------

